# 30 G tank from India



## morfis (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=10666&d=1261293250

My Tank for the contest.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Is hard to give my opinion when there’s not a good picture of the front; is very hard to see the background.

Originality 12
Cleanliness 13
Composition 11
Difficulty 12


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Tank has very nice shades of green and great variety of plants. Would be easier to judge with a better photo. Overall nice tank.

Originality 10
Cleanliness 15
Composition 12
Difficulty 11


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Originality 12
Cleanliness 10
Composition 17
Difficulty 15


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Total Score

Originality - 34
Cleanliness - 38
Composition -40
Difficulty - 38

Total - 150


----------



## fishboykaps (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow! Wonderful tank bro!


----------



## Thamizhandaa... (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice green tank!!!!


----------



## cichlidrookie (Feb 6, 2013)

Thats an amazing aquarium, jealousy just kicked in lol..wish my tank looked like that. What kind of plant is on the left back corner and what carpet plant is that? Anyone chime in seen this post is old lol


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

cichlidrookie said:


> Anyone chime in seen this post is old lol


LOL! I didnt realized the first time it was 4 years ago. LOL!


----------



## birbal9090 (Mar 22, 2011)

nice one


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

beautiful tank


----------



## AsEpSiS (Aug 31, 2012)

WOW! Im amazed. I wish my tank looked like that


----------

